# HDMI to HDMI problems



## Boldpatch (Apr 11, 2010)

In January I brought a Bush 22 Hdmi Tv and a Philips HDMI up scaling Dvd player.
Three weeks ago the Picture from the Dvd player stopped on the TV.
The info on the screen said it was connected at 1080p but just a black screen and no sound.
I brought a expensive HDMI lead to see if it was that but no joy.
A friend came round with his Dvd player the screen came on for about a minute and went off 
with a no signal error.
I took the TV back to Argos and they sent it off for evaluation, three weeks later it was returned as no fault found.
When I got home I tried it but I get the same problem, I had got a DVI to HDMI cable and hooked up my PC and it works ok, full 1080p 1920 x 1080. and my driver states the PC and TV are HDCP compatible.
So my friend brought his Samsung HDMI TV around and tested my DVD player and works on HDMI on his TV.
Its puzzling me now is it possible the two bits of equipment have fallen out with each other? i have checked to make sure the DVD player is set to default. 
Any help i would be greatful
Thanks for reading
Andrew


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Your symptoms indicate an HDCP handshake problem. between your player and your TV. This could be due to a poor signal getting to your TV from the player and could be caused by the player, cable or TV. You say bou bought an "expensive" HDMI cable to rule out the cable being the cause of the trouble, but not how long the cable is or whether it has ferrite beads at each end. Unfortunately, price does not guarantee high quality when it comes to HDMI cables and if your TV or player is marginal concerning the HDCP handshake, a long cable without ferrite beads can exacerbate the trouble.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

The handshake call is correct but it may not be a cable issue at all. HDMI spec is open to implementation "deviations" such that some machines just have handshake problems. I just pulled an 05 vintage Toshiba DLP out of my main room after dealing with this problem for years.

I had to bring up the TV, bring up the receiver, switch to the HDMI in from receiver (with the receiver on the desired HDMI (with its device OFF (or a non HDMI input)) input), allow the receiver to handshake with the TV, then turn on the device (DVD player, PS3, etc) and let it handshake and I would be fine 100% of the time.

Any deviations from that regimen may have worked some of the time but invariably I would end up in the situation you describe. The fix was to disconnect POWER to the TV and reconnect. I ended up with an inline switch to the TV power from my power center as it was so frequent till I figured out the magic sequence.

Until I did the power disconnect the HDMI issue would continue regardless of any power off, disconnect/reconnect efforts.

This was HDMI1.1 on the set and it remained constant through 1.2 and 1.3 on the receiver/device side.

So did you switch to a new remote like a Harmony and this problem then surfaced? Swap out your receiver for new? In other words did you change something else in the stream and find this is the result?

You might check to see if there is a firmware upgrade for your set for just this issue as well.

Don "welcome to the user friendly world of HDTV" Bolton



Boldpatch said:


> In January I brought a Bush 22 Hdmi Tv and a Philips HDMI up scaling Dvd player.
> Three weeks ago the Picture from the Dvd player stopped on the TV.
> The info on the screen said it was connected at 1080p but just a black screen and no sound.
> I brought a expensive HDMI lead to see if it was that but no joy.
> ...


----------

